# Is there such a thing as temporary anxiety medication?



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

By that I mean medication which i could take as and of when i need it, like on the rare occasions that i go to some social event were i would need something to reduce anxiety levels. As I spend most of my time alone I generally dont have anxiety issues until i go to a social event. And i feel i dont want to be on medication all the time as i dont like the side effects, and i would just like something to take the edge off for me now and then when i require it.


Or am I just dreaming here?


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

well ativan, xanax and modyazalam were all created for short term anxiety relief on and as and when basis, but due to their addictive properties it is very difficult for the patient taking these benzodiazepines for short term or on and off anxiety unless you have a huge amount of will power or are lucky enough not to have addictive tendencies then yeah i suggest a strong dosage of Xanax for as and when u need it or lorazepam (ativan) it works in the short term very fast and helps a lot, it only gets very mild when u take more of it to get the same feeling

Zopiclone is also a good short term sedating med, although its very habit forming and addictive, my doctor knows many patients who are so addicted they need seven per day and i have been there with zopiclone addiction and now down to one so yeah if you do not have addiction problems that may be an option


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

The most popular "as needed" anxiety medications are the benzodiazepines, like Valium, Ativan, Xanax, Klonopin, etc. They are mild sedatives that help you relax. They are also considered controlled substances (i.e. potentially addictive), so some doctors are hesitant to prescribe them. Most doctors these days are more prone to prescribe an everyday antidepressant to help with anxiety because they're too pu$$y to prescribe benzos, but if you find a caring doctor who knows what he's talking about, he won't be afraid to prescribe a benzo.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

korey said:


> ...because they're too pu$$y to prescribe benzos...


Agree.

We live in a world where a bunch of wussy docs need to grow a pair and prescribe what works rather than just going with safe but ineffective.


----------



## behindblueeyes (Apr 11, 2010)

yeah I've never had a problem getting prescribed benzos... I don't even ask for them. 

I bet if a dr. knew someone had a drug/alcohol abuse problem though, that would be a different story altogether...


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Valium. Very fast onset, and if used only occasionally, it wears off in a couple of hours. But benzos in general yeah. Xanax is another good candidate, quite short-acting.


----------



## bigcat1967 (Apr 20, 2010)

Xanax is probably the best if you need it now and then (like if you have to speak in front of a group of ppl once a month).


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

All of the above posts have it right.
Benzodiazepines.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks for the replys. I have a doctors appointment next week to see how the course of Paxil he put me on is going, which i stopped taking after an unpleasant 2 weeks. I'll discuss some of these other meds.


----------

